
Functional Programming Fundamentals Lectures  - Anon84
http://codebetter.com/blogs/matthew.podwysocki/archive/2009/10/09/functional-programming-fundamentals-lectures.aspx
======
apr
Oh crap, the vids require Silverlight.

~~~
cvg
Just below the player are some other options. MP4 is an alternative.

~~~
apr
Thank you, I overlooked that.

